# Goodnight Sally



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I had to take poor Sally the mouse to the vet today as her tumour was starting to cause her pain and preventing her from eating. :crying: Goodnight Sally, I'll miss having you to speak to me while I'm cleaning the cages out and your kisses. Your family miss you loads already :crying:

R.I.P. sunshine x o x o x o


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I had to take poor Sally the mouse to the vet today as her tumour was starting to cause her pain and preventing her from eating. :crying: Goodnight Sally, I'll miss having you to speak to me while I'm cleaning the cages out and your kisses. Your family miss you loads already :crying:
> 
> R.I.P. sunshine x o x o x o


So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P SALLY XXXX


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss :crying:
RIP Sally, Have fun at the bridge with the babies!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw im so sorry R.I.P.Sally xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Aw hun I am so sorry to read this, its a horrible decision to have to make, try to remember her when she was fit and healthy. Have loads of fun at the bridge little Sally.


----------

